# Baby coming home on oxygen?



## Sam182

I've been told that there is a chance that alexander may have to come home on oxygen. Can anyone tell me what this entails?


----------



## danielle1987

my lo came home with oxygen he was a 25 weeker. he had to have 2 sleep studies done to see what his o2 saturations were, they then did a study when he was getting a breastfeed, then they added a few extra 0.01 on, so he came home on 0.1, we had a little portable that just went wherever we went, he needed oxygen 24 hours a day, we also got an apnea monitor home with us, think its standard with bbies who are sent home with oxygen. Reece di really well, thye said he would need long term oxygen, but after 5weeks home went back for review they monitored him all day and then they decided he didnt require it anymore. tbh it is scary to think about at first specially with changing the rpongs over and checking to make sure the oxygen is turned on, the ppl who deliver it to your house give u a talk and show you how to work it and everything but you very very quickly come to terms and dont give it a 2nd thought. xx

depending on what flow of oxygen your baby if its below 0.1 litre then you u get the little portables, if its above then you get a condenser fitted in the house which purifies the air we breath and converts it for the babies you get a whole bunch of cabling so you can donder about the house, you would get a portable for when your out.

Sorry if i have bombarded you lol. xx


----------



## Dona

Best bit of advice to give you is give your wee boy until two weeks past his due date then make the decision. Sometimes it can just take that for them to come off it. What's two more weeks vs coming home on oxygen. Xx


----------



## Littlemo

Danielle's advise is exactly what i would have wrote, its spot on, My Little one was born at 27 weeks he came home 9 weeks later on oxygen on 0.2.

He Had a sleep study now long after been home and got a massive 98% in air so is now in air all day and goes on 0.1 at night time.

you get use to the oxygen really quickly and will become an expert and changing the nasal cannula turning it on and off and getting about 
we never got a apnea monitor so we got a angelcare mat which i cant fault

i was sacred at 1st and worrying about knowing what too do but the hospital and the oxygen people go though everything and make u feel at ease and its all worth it when u have ur little man at home with u xx


----------



## Sam182

Wow 9 weeks! That's amazing! Alex is just over 7 weeks but we've been told it's a while before he'll be home. He's currently back in vapotherm after 2 days on nasal cannula at 0.12. He was just too tired. Hopefully we can try again soon though.


----------



## Littlemo

Sam182 said:


> Wow 9 weeks! That's amazing! Alex is just over 7 weeks but we've been told it's a while before he'll be home. He's currently back in vapotherm after 2 days on nasal cannula at 0.12. He was just too tired. Hopefully we can try again soon though.


Thanks, We never had vapotherm is that like a cpap ? r little one was on cpap, We was told r little man would not be home till his due date but we found that all of a sudden he just made such a turn around really quickly, he came off his cpap and began been feed and became fully bottle fed in two weeks, when it happens it happens quick,

Your little man seems to have done great in 7 weeks i seen on another thread he was 3lb 5oz ? that's amazing weight gain :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Sam182

Yeah he's now 3lb 6oz! Vapotherm is like nasal cannula oxygen but also provides a little pressure which is much gentler than CPAP. He was on CPAP for a while. They are talking about weaning him back onto just low flow oxygen again tomorrow. Finger crossed!


----------



## Littlemo

Sam182 said:


> Yeah he's now 3lb 6oz! Vapotherm is like nasal cannula oxygen but also provides a little pressure which is much gentler than CPAP. He was on CPAP for a while. They are talking about weaning him back onto just low flow oxygen again tomorrow. Finger crossed!

That's an amazing weight gain sounds like you little man is a right fighter best of luck for tomorrow, it took us two attempts when my little one came off cpap onto low flow oxygen x x x


----------



## danielle1987

my lo was on the vapotherm but after the group b strep infection he was working so hard on the vapotherm, because its a little gentler (the pressure) he was having to do alot more of the work himself. It is true tho, they can turn around so quickly, we had a meeting with the consultant and was told would be a few weeks before we could look at weaning him off the cpap, then we came in the next morning and he was cycling off and then he came on leaps and bounds then with the breastfeeding. Your little man seems like he is fighting hard, its amaxing what these little miracles can do. xx


----------

